# Where's The Snow???



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

:redbounce Well, it's almost Christmas again, and we've lost all our snow here in Nfld. Is anybody else having any luck with the weather? December started off good here, plenty of snow and ice, but now its gone (just in time for Xmas)


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I haven't plowed yet this winter except for my own driveway and one lady customer who couldn't get up her driveway on 2" of snow on ice with a 2wd.


----------



## Grant (Jan 23, 2001)

No snow up there? Whats up with that? Thats a little scary. You better get ready for THE BIG ONE!!!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Grant said:


> No snow up there? Whats up with that? Thats a little scary. You better get ready for THE BIG ONE!!!


I been ready for two months.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

If all goes as planned i should be doing my second plow tommrrow. Not expecting heavy snow as of now around 3-4", i hope its more, it could be more in some places, they don't know exactly where though.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Plowed this afternoon then it started snowing again. Have another inch or so now and it is still falling. I think I have plowed about 8 times so far but none of them over 4" or so.


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

michigan city indiana got 19" yesterday and im stuck in south bend


----------



## lance49726 (Oct 28, 2004)

Have plowed twice so far about 6" on ground and cold -22 F.


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

*Hi Newfee!*



Danny McDonald said:


> :redbounce Well, it's almost Christmas again, and we've lost all our snow here in Nfld. Is anybody else having any luck with the weather? December started off good here, plenty of snow and ice, but now its gone (just in time for Xmas)


I used to TRUCK long Haul--PRODUCE-- from New Market Gardens in Boston,Mass to NEW-Feeland!--St George--Yrs AGO!-- & Haul FISH Back!--the Granite Planet!--w/ an Ole Dimaond "T" Cab-over! Blue w/ White Stripes!--the Newfees called Me {BATMAN!} & WE the Wife & "I" plan to Visit {NewFeeland} in the Near Future! as We have Freinds There!--Great People--& YES! We Miss E*M--I*M Retired NOW!--& WE want ONE More Vist to Drink some? SCREACH!--just to Get the Party Going!--& LAUGH at the many things? We Did that We Ought Not Have? when Freinds Do get Together!--Some Really WILD Parties Now I*LL Tell YA!--My Wifes Ancestors came from There!--& "I" having an IRISH Ancestree--Quite a Combination?--HUH? May-Bee? Next SUMMER?--the Only ONE that Hauled w/ US! still Left Hauling? that I know Off? is the { REBEL} & He allways Drove a YELLOW KENWORTH Conventional Cab Long Nose!--& got a New One every Couple of years!--allways YELOW & Wears a REBEL--HAT!--& What a CHARACTOR!--a Real CRAZY GUY!--like All of US!--send ME your E-Mail Address! so We can CHAT--THANKS --Ole JIM--


----------



## schnitz (Dec 3, 2004)

*We got almost 10 inches--- Want some??*

Depending on what part of town and the wind, we got almost 10". What a trial by fire for a 2wd and a Snowbear. Little bugger works great.12 accounts & all were done by 6:30 this morning.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I half-plowed once (only commercial, no residential). Salted once. 

Cant wait for the good snow that I can plow, residential, commercial, and salt.


----------



## bnc services 2 (Nov 17, 2004)

still no snow here, they said 1-2'' yeserday but of coarse we never got it. now there saying maybe wed. into thurs. wouldnt count on it  
plow mister have you gotten any sleep since sat. night when left out here  STILL WAITING FOR THAT BIG ONE (IF IT EVER COMES)


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I beginning to wonder if it's going to snow at all this year?


----------



## lance49726 (Oct 28, 2004)

Got 8" last night. :redbounce


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*Green Christmas*

Looks like we might have a green Xmas this year. By if the rain we had was snow, we'd be buried in now! Don't seem like Christmas with no snow on the ground though. Still got 3 days to pray for the white stuff I suppose *L*. Guess Santa's going to have to come on a trike this year! (Newfie Xmas Song).


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Newfoundland without snow is like Florida without oranges. Who would believe it?


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

2 Lake Effect storms so far. The first dumped about 20" in two days and the second dropped 12-15" in a a day and a half. We have been out six times so far


----------

